# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Skorceni-njeriu me i rrezikshem ne Evrope!

## Toro

Biografia dhe fragmente nga libri i tij i kujtimeve:"Operacionet e mia si komando"

Otto Skorceni, inxhinjer mekanik i diplomuar ne Universitetin e Vjenes ne 1931, ka lindur ne 1908 ne Austri. E konsideronte veten e tij gjerman dhe kete gje nuk e ka fshehur ne Kujtimet e tij. Gjate LIIB sherbeu si oficer ne Waffen SS, forcat speciale te ushtrise gjermane dhe u shqua si ne frontin lindor ashtu dhe ne ate perendimor. Sukseset e tij me te medha qe kane ngelur ne Histori, sepse ishin unike per te gjitha palet nderluftuese, jane si pasoje e stervitjes speciale per ndermarrjen e operacioneve speciale gjate LIIB. Nen  kete identitet, Skorceni arriti te realizonte operacionin e pabesueshem te lirimit te Musolinit , kur Ducja ishte arrestuar pas permbysjes se tij dhe mbahej "sekret" ne Gran-Sasso, ne malet e Italise si dhe realizimi i arrestimit dhe trasportimit ne Gjermani , ne 1944, i mekembesit te mbretit te Hungarise  Admiralit Horti, per te cilin Hitleri kishte dyshime se do te nderronte krah dhe do te kalonte me Aleatet. Nje arritje tjeter e shkelqyeshme e Skorcenit u shenua gjate betejes se Ardenes, dhjetor 1944, kur si komandat i komandove gjermane, Skorceni hyri ne prapavijat amerikane dhe beri deme shume te medha si ne telekomunikacionet e Aleateve ashtu dhe ne linjat e furnizimit te frontit.
Pas lufte, Skorceni u gjykua si kriminel lufte tre here: ne 1945, ne 1946 dhe 1948. Ne te treja heret doli i pafajshem, sepse kunder tij nuk ekzistonte asnje evidence qe kishte shkelur rregullat e luftes ose sjellje jo te virtytshme ndaj kundershtareve, roberve dhe civileve. Megjithe pafajesine e tij, perseri nuk u la i lire. Duke u konsoderuar si "njeriu me i rrezikshem i Evropes" u mbajt i mbyllur ne kampin e roberve te luftes ne Darmshtad, qe te kalonte ne proceduren e denazifikimit.Kete vec nuk mundi ta duronte. Sic shkruan dhe vete ne Kujtimet e tij:"Tre vjet dhe 2 muaj mu duken te mjaftueshem.Lajmerova kolonelin amerikan qe ishte komandat i kampit se kisha vendosur te arratisesha.Nuk me besoi. Vecse , dy ore me vone, ne 27 korrik 1948, u futa me veshtiresi ( Skorceni ishte mbi 2 metra i gjate-shenim i postuesit) ne portbagazhin e makines se vete komandantit. Shoferi gjerman , qe do te conte komandantin per te psonisur, me kaloi pa e ditur ne pikat e kontrollit te hyrjes se kampit".
 Si pasoje, Skorceni arriti te kaloje ne Spanje ku iu ofrua azil politik dhe punoi si perfaqesues i firmave industriale gjermane me sukses te madh , duke vene dhe pasuri. Per Skorcenin aludohet shpesh se ishte organizator  i operacionit "ODESSA" qe merrej me fshehjen dhe sistemimin ne vendet e Amerikes Latine te oficereve SS te kerkuar nga aleatet, si dhe riorganizimi i policise sekrete argjentinase te Huan Peron. Disa burime flasin dhe per idilin e tij me Evita Peron, mbas vdekjes se te shoqit Huan Peron.
Skorceni vdiq ne Madrid ne vitin 1976 ne moshen 68 vjecare.

----------


## Toro

* SHARON , KONKURRUESI I TIJ!!!*
"Ne 8 Mars 1974, mesova nga nje gazete gjermane se kisha nje konkurrues ne Izrael. Kesaj here jo gjeneralin Dajan, por gjeneralin Ariel Sharon, komandantin e njesise 101. Ne artikullin e  tij, Erich Kern shenonte se "metodat e Skorcenit studiohen nga Komanda e Pergjithshme Izraelite"....
....Sharoni dhe njesia e tij komando pershkuan kanalin e Suezit naten. Pjesemarresit ne kete operacion kishin veshur uniforma egjiptiane dhe kishin pothuajse 20 tanksa egjiptiane.Ne kete menyre Sharon, arriti me sukses te krijoje nje carje te madhe ne anen egjiptiane te Kanalit te Suezit."
Dhe Skorceni vazhdon:
"Gjenerali Sharon dhe Njesia Speciale 101 qelluan me me shume fat se sa ne me Brigaden e 150-te Panzer.Ai mundi ta kaloje Suezin.Ne nuk mundem ta kalojme lumin Maas. Por ky shembull tregon paster se ekziston ne cdo lufte, mundesia qe te realizoje cdokush me sukses nje operacion special."

Nga kujtimet shume interesante te Skorcenit do te shtoja ketu nje fragment qe eshte shume impresionues, por me cdo rezerve sepse asnje liber apo dokument historik nuk e citon:

* HITLERI DHE BOMBA ATOMIKE*

Skorceni shkruan:"Ne tetor te 1944, pas operacionit te Budapestit ( shen.i postuesit-operacioni i rrembimit te Admiralit Horti), fluturova dhe njehere deri ne Shtabin e fyhrerit ne Prusine Lindore. Ne ate kohe beheshin pergatitjet per sulmin ne Ardene dhe Hitleri donte te me jepte udhezime per Operacionin "Graif".( eshte operacioni i sabotimit dhe demtimit te komunikacioneve dhe transportit ne prapavijat amerikane, i kryer nga komandot gjermane nen komanden e Skorcenit, operacion qe doli me sukses).
"Ne shtabin e fyhrerit me thane se Hitleri ishte i semure ne krevat dhe se donte te fliste me mua menjehere.Sigurisht , isha nga te paktet, mos them i vetmi , te cilin fyhreri pranonte ne krevat. E gjeta shume te ndryshuar, te dobesuar por si gjithmone ne gjendje te forte shpirterore. Me kerkoi qe ta falja sepse me pranonte ne ate menyre, me tha te ulesha dhe me shpjegoi shpejt e shpejt synimet strategjike dhe taktike te mesymjes ne Ardene si dhe mendimet e tij per operacionin "Graif", te cilin  duhet te kryeja.
[...] Kur fliste me ze te qete, te ngjirur por te permbajtur ushtronte nje force bindese qe rralle e takon dikush.Me siguroi se ushtria gjermane do te triumfoje ne fund megjithe tradhetite dhe gabimet e bera.Ky sulm do te ishte i sukseshem.Pervec kesaj *"arme te reja revolucionare do te befasojne plotesisht armikun"*

* "BOSHLLEKU ABSOLUT"* 

"Beheshin shume biseda per "armet sekrete" gjermane ne ate kohe dhe propaganda e doktor Gebelsit bente c'te mundte te ushqente ato fame. Degjoheshin gjerat me te cuditshme ne lidhje me prodhimin dhe ekzistencen e ketyre armeve fantastike dhe vdekjeprurese. Nje nga keto arme ishte dhe nje  predhe kunderajrore , e cila do te shperthente ne mes te nje formacioni bombarduesish te armikut dhe supozohej se kur te shperthente do te krijonte piken e zeros absolute , qe do te thoshte temperature -273 grade Celsius ne nje zone rreth e rrotull saj me pasoja shkaterruese per aeroplanet. Por me teper bisedat beheshin per nje arme tjeter te tmerrshme e cila supozohej se bazohej ne radioaktivitetin e prodhuar artificialisht.
 Pa qene fizikant atomik, e dija qe ishte e mundur te prodhohej nje aparat shperthyes i cili do te perdorte energjine nga ndarja atomike e uraniumit. Misioni anglez i sabotimit kunder uzines se prodhimit te ujit te rende ne Norvegji ne fillim te 1943 kishte terhequr vemendjen time, ashtu si dhe ekspedita ajrore per bombardimin me pasoja te renda te uzines, vjeshten e mevonshme. Gjithashtu, aeroplanet aleate kishin mbytur vaporin qe transportonte ujin e rende.
 I lidha te gjitha bashke ne mendjen time: Norvegjine, llafet dhe artikujt e dr.Gebelsit dhe ato qe me kishte thene fyhreri. Spontanisht fillova te flas per zhurmat qe ishin krijuar per radioaktivitetin artificial dhe mundesine e perdorimit te tij si arme. Hitleri me pa me nje veshtrim te zjarrte:
"-Di dicka Skorceni...ne se energjia dhe radiacioni qe do te cliroheshin nepermjet difuzionit atomik do te perdoren si arme, kjo do te conte ne fundin e planetit tone."
- Rezultatet do te ishin te llahtarshme......
-Natyrisht! Akoma dhe nese radiacioni do te ishte i kontrolluar dhe ndarja atomike do te perdorej atehere si arme, rezultatet do te ishin dhe atehere te tmerrshme! Kur dr Todt ishte gjalle ( dr.Todt ishte shefi i angazhimit ushtarak te industrise gjermane qe ishte vrare ne nje aksident ajror-shenim i postuesit) kisha lexuar se nje apart i tille me radiacion te kontrolluar do te clironte aq shume energji saqe do te linte pas vetem shkaterrim. Ky shkaterrim do te mund te krahasohej me meteoritet qe rane ne Arizona dhe afer liqenit Bajkal ne Siberi.Kjo do te thote qe cdo forme jete, jo vetem njerezore por dhe kafshesh dhe bimesh gjithashtu do te zhdukeshin plotesisht ne nje rreze prej 40 kilometrash. Ky do te ishte Apokalipsi! Dhe si mund dikush te mbaje nje sekret te tille? E pamundur! Jo! Asnje shtet, asnje grup njerezish te civilizuar nuk mundet te pranojne me ndergjegje nje pergjegjesi te tille. Nga nje goditje ne kundergoditje, njerezimi fatalisht do te shfaroste veten e tij.Vetem fiset ne zonat e Amazones dhe ne xhunglat e Sumatras do te kishin ndonji mundesi mbijetese."
"Keto veretje kalimtare te Hitlerit  zgjaten vecse pak minuta, por i kujtoj me ekzaktesi keto minuta. Nga fillimi i mbajtjes sime si rob lufte, ne gushtin e 1945 degjova se dy bomba atomike ishin hedhur ne Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki.
...Kur isha rob lufte, oficeret amerikane me benin vazhdimisht te njejten pyetje:"Si e nxorret Hitlerin jashte Berlinit ne fund te prillit 1945 dhe ku e fshehet?" Akoma mbaj mend habine e oficerit amerikan, kur i veshtirosur nga pyetja iu pergjigja:"Adolf Hitleri eshte i vdekur, por kishte te drejte kur me thoshte se ju dhe une mund te jemi mbijetuesit e Amazones"


Keto jane disa nga tregimet e Skorcenit. Ne se tha apo jo te verteten nuk e dime. Po e shtoj si evidence e Historise se LIIB ne forum. Ndofta dikur do te dale se sa te drejte kishte.
Ne baze te dokumentacionit te gjetur nga forcat aleate, Gjermania hitleriane mund ta kishte prodhuar bomben atomike ne tetor te 1946 ( nese lufta nuk do te kishte perfunduar ne 1945).


Burim i materialit:
Revista "EIKONOGRAFIMENI ISTORIA", NR.416, shkurt 2003-botuar ne Athine.

----------

